# Black bowties for gen2 2016



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

I just got a blue RS yesterday like the one in the top banner and was wondering the same exact thing today lol.. It looks like wrapping would be a pain but I wonder swapping them is just as hard..


----------



## spazmattik (Sep 7, 2016)

they are expensive in comparison to what I did. I just taped off a square section around the badges and used black plastidip on the whole area, let it dry, and then peel up around the badge. Looks great, especially with the tungsten color I got. Best part, it was free.. already had the plastidip! 

Just like this guy did, except I revealed the chrome.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS5dWak_xqQ


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

i did a carbon fiber vinyl wrap on mine it was easy it came out good and it has been hit with the pressure washer and stayed on here is a link to the pic of the front

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/memb...-2016-cruze-picture195378-20160525-191118.jpg


----------

